# Speaker System for the Garage



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello All,

A question that could go into many different sections, How would you get the best possible audio quality in a car garage?

Currently I wear Sony headphones when detailing, because they're noise cancelling so cuts out the noise of the DA, which is great. But wearing headphones isn't comfortable when waxing or ceramic coating so I got a cheap "Bose" Speaker from Aliexpress...probably should really just be called Nose.

Regardless it serves a purpose and offers some strangely good quality music for £15.00, I bought it as I knew it would only be used and abused. Now I'm after something good, but I know the limiting factor will be the acoustics in the garage which everyone knows just echo, so it would be futile to begin before sorting that.

So does anyone have any aesthetically pleasing methods for baffling in a garage? Could I use canvas pictures with baffling behind them?

Thanks in advance folks 
Kind Regards
Willy


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Get a better speaker? I use a Beats Pill which works fine in my garage but it's a small space. How large is your garage?


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a sonos play:3 in the garage and mostly control it via an Amazon Echo Dot. It goes loud without distortion so I can turn it up to listen when I’m washing outside (I’ve no near neighbours to annoy).


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

stealthwolf said:


> Get a better speaker? I use a Beats Pill which works fine in my garage but it's a small space. How large is your garage?


Sorry my error, I'm more after ways to limit echo. As I've tried good speakers in the garage, Bose Wave 2, Bose Revolve and another Sonos speaker can't remember what but it was fantastic but too expensive to keep just for the garage.

As the difference between the two genuine Boses vs the fake bose was quite minimal due to the distortion of the echo. it's a 3 car working garage / 4 car for purely storage, with a tiled floor so there's quite a lot of bounce.



shl-kelso said:


> I have a sonos play:3 in the garage and mostly control it via an Amazon Echo Dot. It goes loud without distortion so I can turn it up to listen when I'm washing outside (I've no near neighbours to annoy).


I've had great experience with Sonos and heard the play is very good, in fairness the amazon dot has a relatively good speaker for small spaces. But as I said above, it's my mistake I'm more after trying to stop echo to improve clarity vs buying new speakers.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

beatty599 said:


> Sorry my error, I'm more after ways to limit echo. As I've tried good speakers in the garage, Bose Wave 2, Bose Revolve and another Sonos speaker can't remember what but it was fantastic but too expensive to keep just for the garage.
> 
> As the difference between the two genuine Boses vs the fake bose was quite minimal due to the distortion of the echo. it's a 3 car working garage / 4 car for purely storage, with a tiled floor so there's quite a lot of bounce.
> 
> I've had great experience with Sonos and heard the play is very good, in fairness the amazon dot has a relatively good speaker for small spaces. But as I said above, it's my mistake I'm more after trying to stop echo to improve clarity vs buying new speakers.


its hard flat surfaces, walls/glass windows etc that hinder the clarity/cause echos
so soft furnishings help
acoustic tiles/panels/foam will help
"drop cloths" in front of windows/walls Can help a little 
Taught cloth will but to a Limited extent as its the reflected sound causing your echo chamber effect, painted canvas stretched Taught on the frame will not absorb as much as a loose cloth would,

Carpets / rugs are "out" as floor coverings in a garage, BUT hung by the Top edge as a Wall covering (think medieval tapestry type) they can help, and look a bit better than acoustic tiles.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The next time you're in a cinema, have a look at the wall coverings. Basically acoustic cloth stretched over a wooden frame. 

I have carpet tiles in the garage (fitted over ceramic tiles as my son slipped on them) and the difference has been in credible, both in temperature and comfort. They can be easily replaced too if necessary. Not for everyone, obviously, but I thought I'd share anyway. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Ruark mr1 mk2 �� Might be a bit overkill for a garage though. I've got a pair in the living room and the sound is spot on for such small bookshelf size speakers. They can do Bluetooth (apt-X) or aux cable, they look nice and neat too but do need a plug socket unless you buy the battery pack.
eBay might be best bet because they are £329 everywhere I looked. 

If that's to much a nice portable speakers probably the best bet, the ultimate ears portables are very good for the price. Also they are waterproof and shock proof and have a strap/loop to hang off anything.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have the same problem.
I now just go back to my Bluetooth over ear Sony headphones.
When using my Bolse Bluetooth speaker (yep ..... not a typo....BoLse Chinese Bose ripoff :lol: ) I normally find it sounds better on the floor against the wall :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If you’re after reducing the echo etc, as has been suggested you need to cover up the hard reflective surfaces with something that will absorb sound. You could pop some insulation on the wall and cover with a open fabric (to allow sound through) and this will make a great difference. 

Thicker fabric over a wooden frame would assist... 

Even something like insulated plasterboard - put it up with insulation into the garage rather than the plasterboard and this will help ...

Kind of depends on how much you want to spend ?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

HEADPHONES said:


> I have the same problem.
> I now just go back to my Bluetooth over ear Sony headphones.
> When using my Bolse Bluetooth speaker (yep ..... not a typo....BoLse Chinese Bose ripoff :lol: ) I normally find it sounds better on the floor against the wall :thumb:


Sony really make excellent headphones, I'll try the against the wall and on the floor method! At least I'm not the only one with quality Nose / Bolse items :lol: I've found mine surprisingly durable, left out in the heavy rain 3 times, and into a puddle of guinness...don't ask, but it still works great!


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> If you're after reducing the echo etc, as has been suggested you need to cover up the hard reflective surfaces with something that will absorb sound. You could pop some insulation on the wall and cover with a open fabric (to allow sound through) and this will make a great difference.
> 
> Thicker fabric over a wooden frame would assist...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips Andy, I think I'll opt for canvas pictures, loosely attached to the frame. I'll try and get someone to paint a car on it. Trying to go for a premium studio vs a theater look.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

beatty599 said:


> Thanks for the tips Andy, I think I'll opt for canvas pictures, loosely attached to the frame. I'll try and get someone to paint a car on it. Trying to go for a premium studio vs a theater look.


Hope you get it sorted - pop some photos up when you do :thumb:


----------

